# Issue with second hand EF 300 2.8 IS..Thoughts???



## longdrive70 (Oct 23, 2013)

I just picked this lens up second hand where the seller claimed the lens to be in perfect condition and made no mention of the issue. Otherwise the lens is mechanically and cosmetically in great shape. Benefit of the doubt would say that he was unaware of the issue but he does photography for a living.

Your thoughts on whether this is fungus or a lot of dust? It's on the inside side of the 1st two elements all the way around the perimeter of the glass covering the outer edges of the glass (3/4 of an inch band all the way around).

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 23, 2013)

Looks like early fungus to me, the blooming around the edges of the specks makes me think that, but there is no spider webbing yet so it is unlikely to be a serious issue. I wouldn't risk contamination of my other lenses so keep it away from them, don't put it in the dark, fungus hates the light.

I would find a local camera and lens repairer, it is a very simple fix for somebody with basic camera maintenance skills and they will be much cheaper and faster than Canon at sorting it out. 

Fungus often affects rarely used lenses, like I said it loves dark moist environments. Use it infrequently, clean it every time you go to put it away without fully drying it and that is a recipe for fungus.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 23, 2013)

I'd go back to the seller and ask him to have it taken care of. If he is a pro photographer, he can send it to Canon for a cleaning and any repairs that are needed. Otherwise, be prepared to spend $700, likely more.


----------



## pwp (Oct 23, 2013)

Be nice about it, but I'd be looking for a refund. Hopefully it's a local seller for you.
If he was genuinely unaware of the issue, he'll probably play ball.

Even so, you should have taken a closer look before handing over your $$.

-pw


----------



## Viggo (Oct 23, 2013)

Hmm, anyone have a link to that "spider-webbing" ? That just sounds like what I saw in my 200...

I can't imagine he didn't know, I look through my lens and check for specks once a week, and this issue is clearly visible and clearly not just a fingerprint.


----------



## Northstar (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about that, it looks like fungus to me, but I'm no expert. Hopefully the seller will reimburse your cost to clean it....or accept a full refund/return.

As a side note, I throw little 5 gram silica gel packets in my camera bag to help keep moisture away. 1 or 2 per week on average depending on conditions. 

I don't know how much this helps, but it's pretty cheap, pretty easy to do, and doesn't cost much.

I just bought some more in case anyone else likes the idea.... Link below.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DYKPUTY/ref=pe_385040_30332200_pe_309540_26725410_item


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2013)

Every time a thread like this comes up, I'm reminded of why I buy used lenses only from Craigslist, where I can personally inspect and test them before handing over my money. 

Good luck getting the issue fixed...I hope the seller steps up and does the right thing. 



Northstar said:


> As a side note, I throw little 5 gram silica gel packets in my camera bag to help keep moisture away. 1 or 2 per week on average depending on conditions.
> 
> I don't know how much this helps, but it's pretty cheap, pretty easy to do, and doesn't cost much.
> 
> ...



I use desiccant packs in the hard cases where I store my gear. I'd recommend getting packs with indicators (they change from blue to pink to show when the desiccant is saturated and should be replaced.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Oct 23, 2013)

You didn't indicate what kind of deal you got. However the lens is a fine piece of equipment which would be worth having canon clean up for you. I wouldn't trust anyone else. Canon will also put back together and perform an optical test and readjust to spec....something a 3rd party repair facility may or may not do.

If you got a good deal then it's worth it to get repaired. I got a used 300 with a bad IS module. But I got a good enough deal to cover repair and shipping. It came back as good as new from canon.

If you can't get it refunded then just get a quote from canon for the cleanup, get it fixed and strike it up as a lesson for next time you buy a used lens. Either way it's a great lens and after 6 months of use you won't think about this any more.


----------



## longdrive70 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for all of the replies. I would considered the price paid to be an average deal so my epxectation was that there would be full disclosure if it was anything less than the "advertised condition of perfect". This will soon be in the hands of the ebay resolution team unless the seller agrees to a refund. The seller has suggested that I send to CPS but my point is, that I purchased a lens that was said to be perfect. Therefore, I should not be having to deal with this. I have a hard time beleiving that a professional photag would not have recognized this when selling a high dollar item.

Lesson leanred : Experience shared with my CR buddies


----------



## Northstar (Oct 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Every time a thread like this comes up, I'm reminded of why I buy used lenses only from Craigslist, where I can personally inspect and test them before handing over my money.
> 
> Good luck getting the issue fixed...I hope the seller steps up and does the right thing.
> 
> ...



Yes, I've seen those but read that they have some carcinogenic properties?? 

The 5g packets cost about 20 cents each so I don't mind tossing them after a week or two....admittedly, it's guesswork on my part.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2013)

Northstar said:


> Yes, I've seen those but read that they have some carcinogenic properties??



Table salt is carcinogenic. Don't eat the silica gel packs, or break them open and sprinkle the contents on your popcorn, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 23, 2013)

longdrive70 said:


> Thanks for all of the replies. I would considered the price paid to be an average deal so my epxectation was that there would be full disclosure if it was anything less than the "advertised condition of perfect". This will soon be in the hands of the ebay resolution team unless the seller agrees to a refund. The seller has suggested that I send to CPS but my point is, that I purchased a lens that was said to be perfect. Therefore, I should not be having to deal with this. I have a hard time beleiving that a professional photag would not have recognized this when selling a high dollar item.
> 
> Lesson leanred : Experience shared with my CR buddies



Thanks for sharing your story. I do buy used gear on CL + Ebay too. I'm glad you got this through Ebay. They seem to protect buyer quite well.


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 23, 2013)

longdrive70 said:


> Thanks for all of the replies. I would considered the price paid to be an average deal so my epxectation was that there would be full disclosure if it was anything less than the "advertised condition of perfect". This will soon be in the hands of the ebay resolution team unless the seller agrees to a refund. The seller has suggested that I send to CPS but my point is, that I purchased a lens that was said to be perfect. Therefore, I should not be having to deal with this. I have a hard time beleiving that a professional photag would not have recognized this when selling a high dollar item.
> 
> Lesson leanred : Experience shared with my CR buddies



I had an issue with a ray flash unit I got off eBay. there ess a small crack in the plastic that would have expanded over time. the seller agreed to accept the return, but I was annoyed that I had to pay return shipping.


----------



## Northstar (Oct 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I've seen those but read that they have some carcinogenic properties??
> ...



Oh crap, now you tell me not to put in on my popcorn. 

I just google searched this topic, it seems the blue ones are also toxic to the environment, especially to water sources.....something to consider if you love nature/wildlife. 

North


----------



## Northstar (Oct 23, 2013)

longdrive70 said:


> Thanks for all of the replies. I would considered the price paid to be an average deal so my epxectation was that there would be full disclosure if it was anything less than the "advertised condition of perfect". This will soon be in the hands of the ebay resolution team unless the seller agrees to a refund. The seller has suggested that I send to CPS but my point is, that I purchased a lens that was said to be perfect. Therefore, I should not be having to deal with this. I have a hard time beleiving that a professional photag would not have recognized this when selling a high dollar item.
> 
> Lesson leanred : Experience shared with my CR buddies



Thanks for sharing....update us if you have problems with the return or ebay.

By the way, I bought my used 300 on eBay from a guy that sells lots of "big whites" on eBay with a long time 100% rating. Please PM me your sellers name, I'd be curious to know if its the same guy. If its not, I'll point you to this my sellers eBay page...he has a nice 300 for sale right now.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 23, 2013)

It is possible that the fungus has etched the lens, and cleaning won't remove the etching. Think carefully about whether you should keep it.


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm constantly buying and selling lenses... though I'm at the point where that may slow down... so I'll have to be careful about fungus moving forward.


----------



## J.R. (Oct 24, 2013)

I almost purchased a used 300mm f4L that had a hell lot of fungus in it. Luckily, I had a chance to check the lens before I handed over the cash. 

I don't buy on ebay anymore because my earlier copy of 50mm f/1.4 came in bad shape and they did nothing to sort out matters. 

Anyhow, I live in a humid environment where it rains for more than 7 months n a year. I have got a dry cabinet for my gear. No problems till this day


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 24, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Hmm, anyone have a link to that "spider-webbing" ? That just sounds like what I saw in my 200...



Many types of advanced fungus have a stringy spiderwebish type look and is a certain differentiator between bad dust and fungus. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=lens+fungus&client=firefox-a&hs=SkD&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=lZxoUu_PKoahkQfrwICIAQ&ved=0CCsQsAQ&biw=1265&bih=681


----------



## longdrive70 (Oct 27, 2013)

Wanted to report back that the seller worked with me to accept the lens back and issue a refund. What a relief!!! Glad Ebay has great customer support and buyer protection otherwise I am not sure I would have succeeded in getting my money back.

Now it's time to save a little more and just buy a brand new 300 2.8 II

Thanks for all of the information and opinions!

Cheers!!!


----------



## Viggo (Oct 27, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, anyone have a link to that "spider-webbing" ? That just sounds like what I saw in my 200...
> ...



Thanks ! That is def not what I see on the 200, it's like it's around the edges so that the whole element is displaying some weird pattern along the edges.


----------

